

Show HN: My startup - a job board for South African hackers, no recruiters - helium
http://techboard.co.za

======
helium
I wrote this site because

a) The job board sites in SA suck

b) The IT industry is completely overrun by recruiters, even though almost
everyone hates them.

I was inspired by sites like the 37signals job board, stackoverflow careers
and coderstack. I worked on it off and on for about three months and did all
the design and development myself.

It's written in Rails 3 and hosted on Heroku.

~~~
instakill
See if you can partner up with Peter Flynn's <http://www.professionl.com/> (SA
based) to get more job listings.

------
imwilsonxu
Nice UI, and it would be better with search/tags ability.

------
TimLeung
link: <http://techboard.co.za>

